# eheim intake



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got a eheim classic 2217 from my cool friend for my birthday. I was wondering about the intake. Since the tube is too long for the height of my tank, is it okay if I kept out the plastic prefilter and just rubber banding a nylon filter bag over the suction inlet. I was just worried it affecting the flow and damaging/wearing the filter down. Do I need to worry about this? for big particles I can just siphon them off. I could also cut the tube shorter but I still need the fine bag to keep my breeding cherry shrimp frys from being sucked up. Here are pictures to better show what I mean.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

That would certainly work and is a very creative idea, but it will probably clog quickly and you'll have to keep cleaning it. Here are a couple more ideas. You could turn the intake tube backwards, so that the short end sticks into the water and the long end down the back. The plastic prefilter will fit the short end as well, then wrap the fine mesh around the prefilter with the rubberband. You get more surface area for the fine mesh and will clog less frequently.

Alternatively, you could try to fit a sponge filter to the tip of your intake (ouch! :smile: ), this way you get a lot more surface area and your fry won't go through it either. You could also cut the long end of the tube if you want without affecting its operation. I've cut the return on mine and reattached it with a piece of flexible tubing so that I can pivot the outlet and change the direction of the flow. Also, get the double-disconnect valves for both lines, it makes maintenance so much easier.

However you decide, you will have many years of service from this Eheim "classic." I've had my 2217 running continuously for 15 years without replacing a single part! Friendships, like Eheims are enduring. Maybe your friend was telling you something. Oooh, a light bulb just went off; can you say Hallmark?


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

You can either cut the tube, or turn it around backwards as GillMan suggested. If you turn it around backwards, though, you'll find the intake is going to be too high in the tank which will cause the siphon to be broken each water change. That would be a PITA, but is easily solved by attaching a length of tubing to it. That would allow you to determine how high/low you want it.


I'd just cut it, though... If you mess up or decide later it was cut too short keep in mind you can always purchase another intake tube from your local Eheim distributor. 


Isaac


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

cut the tube to desired length, the attach the eheim filter screen, and cover that with either panty hose or a filter bag.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, the panty hose or filter bag work well, and are less restrictive than a sponge.

I just have mine angled a bit and it seems to work just fine.

BTW, what a nice friend you have, indeed.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank you guys and gals. You've all been great help. I just sawed it down today and its working great.

Best Regards,
Dennis


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

forgot to mention, but if you use the filter bag or panty hose over the intake screen, I usually leave just a little bit of the screen uncovered so as not to impede water flow. The panty hose/filer bag screen will get clogged somewhat quickly so you might have to rub it with your fingers once in awhile to remove debris. I've had no problem with cherry shrimp fry getting sucked in using thois method, but you can keep it fully covered with the fine mesh for peace of mind.


----------

